# Subscription only for iPad



## AdeC (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi, I have been waiting ages for lightroom to be released on iPad and thought my prayers had been answered but the problem is i do not have a cc subscription mainly because I have a hard copy of LR5 and also do not use photoshop as I prefer LR & elements. It's just a shame that I need to pay almost £9 per month to use an ipad App. I realise most have a cc subscription but I am one of the few who doesn't really have a great need for it but feel it would have been nice if adobe could have made it useable for those who do not require or want a subscription. 
Adrian


----------



## Jack Henry (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, but the app is FREE right...... I like these statements

"...*For a limited time, you can join a special Creative Cloud plan.*  It includes access to Photoshop CC and Lightroom desktop, mobile and  web, plus feature updates and upgrades as they are available, 20 GB of  cloud storage for file sharing and collaboration, and a Behance ProSite.  And it's just A$9.99/month when you sign up for a one-year plan

"...If you’re not keen on subscribing to software, that’s ok. Lightroom mobile does require cloud access, so you would need to sign up for the Photographer’s Bundle  if you want to use it, but you can still keep your perpetual license  for Lightroom, and just use the Lightroom Sync space part of the cloud  subscription..."

So I don't need to subscribe to the CC Photoshop/Lightroom BUT I do need to subscribe to a Cloud for $9.99 / month.

No thanx......


----------



## AdeC (Apr 9, 2014)

I already have a cd version of lightroom 5 and do not use photoshop so why should I have to pay £9 per month 
to use the APP. 
adrian


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 9, 2014)

None of you have to use it at all....


----------



## hokuahi (Apr 9, 2014)

Anyone having problems logging in to the mobile app from LR 5.4? I keep getting an error message telling me "Lightroom has experienced an unexpected Sign In failure. Please try again later. (attempt to index a nil value)"


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 9, 2014)

hokuahi said:


> Anyone having problems logging in to the mobile app from LR 5.4? I keep getting an error message telling me "Lightroom has experienced an unexpected Sign In failure. Please try again later. (attempt to index a nil value)"



Quite a lot of users are having this problem, which is actively being progressed by Adobe. See this thread from the official bug reporting site:

http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo...ign_in_to_lightroom_mobile_from_lightroom_5_4


----------



## jndm (Apr 12, 2014)

ade123 said:


> I already have a cd version of lightroom 5 and do not use photoshop so why should I have to pay £9 per month
> to use the APP.
> adrian



What is most stupid for me is how price is constructed for Europe. In Us is that 9.99 USD. In Europe price is 12.29 EUR (including VAT). Which means they take price in USD, change it to EUR 1:1 and add VAT.

So instead of 12 USD (9.99 USD + VAT 21% for my country) price in USD for Europe is 17 USD (12.29 EUR). Thats nearly twice as US price!


----------

